# Make Your Spooktacular A Monsterous Hit!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Just joined. Thanks.


----------



## dancer5612004 (May 13, 2007)

thanx Halloweiner! This particular assembled group will be a learning experiance for me. Ive really become interested in ghostly effects, projected images, animatronic devices, and anything new and cool meant to give one the creeps on halloween, or any particular fright night.


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

I joined as well!


----------

